# tracking cervix position . whens the best time of day?



## SummerLily

May seem like a dim question but this month im checking my cervix position and the cm to determine when / if i ovulate and was just wanderin if you should base it one point during the day ? ive been checking it when i wake up first thing in the moring and fr the last 3 days the cm is lotion like and slightly stretchy in the morning when i first wake up. cervix is also really high .. but if i check it the same day but afternoun evening the cervix is still really high but the cm is in small amounts are really tacky no stretchyness and makes sort of little 'peaks'. 

should i only check at a certain point during the day or does the change in cm really matter?

im on my first cycle of clomid cd2-6 and am now on cd14.


----------



## MariaF

I heard somewhere its best to check before going to bed. Because when you wake up its sort of still high because you were horizontal... Sounds weird, I know. As long as it's at the same time every day, that's fine. But the cervix does move up and down during the day so that's why you need to check it at the same time.

CM is a bit more tricky. Some people have tons of ewcm and its clear as day you are ovulating. Others are totally dry and still get pg!


----------



## SummerLily

thanks hun :hugs:

well my cm is 'normal' now and there isnt an abundance of it anymore ! jsut normal everyday cm! but now im having niggles in my ovaries every now and again! God knows whats going on!!

xxx


----------



## MariaF

That's the problem with cm! I noticed that some cycles when I definitely ovulated I had no cm at all. Then others (when I also ovulated) there was plenty of it. And I also tend to get the cm at least 2-3 days before the actual ovulation day! As in, it will stop about 2 days before ovulation :wacko:

I think this is why they say your chances of getting pg are greater if you BD 1-2 days BEFORE Ovulation day rather than ON the day.

Are you also doing OPKs?


----------



## SummerLily

no OPK'S this end . was determined this month to just take it easy and only track via my cp and cm. which i thought was going really well! lol. from taking the clomid (from cd2-6 ) to cd 14 ,i was really 'wet' sorry TMI! but there was no worry about the clomid drying me out if that makes more sence. and then now , cd16 its all gone away and theres no excessive wetness but a small amount of very white tacky / sticky cm! so im assuming that OV is over!! had some pain while i had the stretchy stuff but it was quite creamy.. but i completly agree that i had the most cm a couple of days before bd! 

think we have it covered !! BD'D every other day from period ending and then everyday for 3 days when the abundance of cm and wetness came in!!! 

if it dosnt happen this month though then ill definatly be doing OPK'S next month ! have also heard that perseed is really good for helping alongside!! 

xx


----------

